
Technical Books I Love - formalsystem
https://medium.com/@marksaroufim/technical-books-i-%EF%B8%8F-4af8f3ddd205
======
masonic
"About a year and half ago I quit my awesome high paying job as an Applied
Scientist at Microsoft..."

... and is already reduced to spamming Amazon affiliate links.

